# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Tài liệu hướng dẫn sử dụng bộ phát xung XC 602

## thanhvp

Mình gửi các bác hướng dẫn sử dụng tiếng Anh của bộ STC-01S ( tương tự bộ XC 602) vì của XC 602 chỉ có tiếng Trung thôi nhé!
NE-01Z User Manual.pdf
Mấy bộ này mình kết hợp chạy 3 trục cũng ok, mình dùng các lệnh Speed, glend,delay, out,clear và cc các bác tham khảo nhé,Thanks!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Anao...are_video_user

----------

Ryan, Tuấn

----------

